
WHO urges stocking up on ventilators to combat coronavirus - joe_the_user
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/who-urges-stocking-up-on-ventilators-to-combat-coronavirus-12489704
======
joe_the_user
Mainstream news site from Singapore, creditable afaik

